# Hardwood over luan, Go or No Go?



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Can I lay hardwood over luan. There used to be Linoleum which I removed. The luan runs under the cabinets and I would rather not disturb it if I don't need to. I guess I could cut it all out with a toe kick saw, but again I don't want to because that has it's own set of risks.

TIA


----------



## brianosaur (Jan 7, 2006)

I've layed over luan in the past, when it was level and had no uneven edges. If it is uneven and raised up, most likely the subfloor need to be addressed.

The issue also is what is under the luan. Make sure the substrate is sound and no squeeks. Screw the luan down MORE if need be. (cant use too many screws) If the luan is over 1x4 pine or at least 5/8" ply you should be alright.

I don't believe the luan will really hold the fasteners, so I usually use 2" staples to drive all the way through everything the hardwood will be laying on.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Perhaps this is an engineered floating wood floor?


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I just discovered hardwood floors under the luan. Next ?. Can you lay hardwood over hardwood, is this a sound practice?

Again thanks for any input. 

By the way, the floors are sound and level, well mostly level.


----------



## Floorwizard (Sep 24, 2003)

Mostly I need to know what type of wood floor you got.

engineered or solid?


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

Refinish those old floors!!!


----------



## hardwoodfloor (Mar 11, 2007)

remove the luan, refinish the hardwood.:thumbup:


----------

